# Scribing tools



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Scribing Tools*



Santi78342 said:


> On the website it always says $74.95 but when I bought mine it showed $52.65 on my Chase credit card.



I bought mine 2 years ago for $78.95. They must have just billed you wrong.

It was meant to be $79.95 but they gave me a $10 discount and the it was $9 shipping so totaled $78.95


----------



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Accuscribe works great. Drop out pin comes in handy when scribing around stone or any material with tight changes, flat works great for most scribes against drywall. 

Thumb screws coming loose is a chronic issue though :#


----------



## Santi78342 (Oct 27, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> I bought mine 2 years ago for $78.95. They must have just billed you wrong.
> 
> It was meant to be $79.95 but they gave me a $10 discount and the it was $9 shipping so totaled $78.95


2 years is a long time. The 4 people, including myself, who I know that have bought one in the last 6 months have been billed the same $52.65 for it with free shipping.

Maybe someone else on the forum can verify if someone decides to pick one up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Santi78342 said:


> 2 years is a long time. The 4 people, including myself, who I know that have bought one in the last 6 months have been billed the same $52.65 for it with free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else on the forum can verify if someone decides to pick one up.



Did you order direct from the company who makes them? I ordered from a retailer in the US because at the time it was the only place you could buy it in the US from. Perhaps they are now selling them direct.


----------



## Santi78342 (Oct 27, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Did you order direct from the company who makes them? I ordered from a retailer in the US because at the time it was the only place you could buy it in the US from. Perhaps they are now selling them direct.


Yeah, we all bought them from their website. I just talked to a buddy of mine who bought one and he said he paid like $54.xx. So it must be dependant on the exchange rate the day of.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Those across the pond have something neat...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

superseal said:


> Those across the pond have something neat...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ydOBK20asY


saw that and thought it's perfect for me. then you read comets below. the order never showed up. the rollie thing doesn't get hung up on masonry.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> Those across the pond have something neat...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ydOBK20asY


Thanks, good to have friends in low places (England).

I'll let you know if it comes through.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like the trend scribe tool but plastic. Let me know if it works any good as I lost my trend one. Will get me bro to send one over.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

i kinda of like this one. can't really break or bend it. it's bright so easy to find. built in level like anybody would use that. the only thing that bugs me is i have to carry a round pencil wtf.. i always break those things. It would be perfect if it fit a standard carpenters pencil. 

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,42936&p=72409


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> i kinda of like this one. can't really break or bend it. it's bright so easy to find. built in level like anybody would use that. the only thing that bugs me is i have to carry a round pencil wtf.. i always break those things. It would be perfect if it fit a standard carpenters pencil.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,42936&p=72409


I have that one. Hard to get the pencil in and out of.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I have that one. Hard to get the pencil in and out of.


wtf doesn't anybody field test this chit. ask the pros what they need.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> wtf doesn't anybody field test this chit. ask the pros what they need.


It made me realize all pencils aren't created equal


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I have that one. Hard to get the pencil in and out of.


Modified mine on a drill press to fit a mechanical pencil. :thumbsup: The thing was too tight to fit anything but art pencils. Off the shelf 2.5HBs didn't fit.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Modified mine on a drill press to fit a mechanical pencil. :thumbsup: The thing was too tight to fit anything but art pencils. Off the shelf 2.5HBs didn't fit.


It's a great tool I have a drill press, I'll give it a whirl. Thanks


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

just ordered. Justin. Nailed it with boring out the hole. Thanks... I might try the domino and fit a carpenters pencil. I only use the skinny round pencils when doing interior. Always seem to break the fkrs...


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> just ordered. Justin. Nailed it with boring out the hole. Thanks... I might try the domino and fit a carpenters pencil. I only use the skinny round pencils when doing interior. Always seem to break the fkrs...


No problem.

I don't really like framing pencils even when framing. I use mechanical pencils for everything. For precise marks I use .07 and for layout and general marking I use 1.3 lead. It's pretty hard to break the 1.3 and it's always sharp. I own both of these. The blue one has held up for two years of daily use. Give them a try.

http://www.amazon.com/Graphite-760-...id=1452822240&sr=8-6&keywords=staedtler+1.3mm

http://www.amazon.com/Staedtler-Mec...id=1452822240&sr=8-1&keywords=staedtler+1.3mm


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll have to give the 1.3 a try. I recently started using these. Amazing compared to the crap plastic mechanical pencils I was using.










http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-GraphGear-Automatic-Drafting-PG529N/dp/B000TXV2QY/ref=sr_1_4?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1452823753&sr=1-4&keywords=.9+mm+pencil


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been using the pentel or staedler 0.9mm drafting pencils for the past 20 years. Love those pencils. I have a few 0.7mm kicking around too, but never tried the 1.3, might be time for some experimentation.
http://www.amazon.ca/Pentel-Draftin...8&qid=1452824109&sr=1-1&keywords=pentel+0.9mm


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

justin huisenga said:


> no problem.
> 
> I don't really like framing pencils even when framing. I use mechanical pencils for everything. For precise marks i use .07 and for layout and general marking i use 1.3 lead. It's pretty hard to break the 1.3 and it's always sharp. I own both of these. The blue one has held up for two years of daily use. Give them a try.
> 
> ...



thats funny i just put the 1.3 in the amazon cart...


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

You should give the Alvin Draf-Tec Retrac pencils a try. They're nice because the whole tip retracts so you don't bend/break the tip the first time you drop it.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Philament said:


> I've been using the pentel or staedler 0.9mm drafting pencils for the past 20 years. Love those pencils. I have a few 0.7mm kicking around too, but never tried the 1.3, might be time for some experimentation.
> http://www.amazon.ca/Pentel-Draftin...8&qid=1452824109&sr=1-1&keywords=pentel+0.9mm


 Same here on the yellow .9mm Pentel, but it's been about 30 years for me. You have to try realy hard to break the .9mm lead.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

3 pages and not one mention of using a washer?


----------

